# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  question about chest

## mrMac

hello all, i've been working out for 2 years and i started out at 125 lbs, im currently at 153 lbs and im 31 years old. i've never done a cycle. my question is, since i've been getting muscle, and my chest is starting to pop out my nipples have a weird shape. my chest is hard but my nipples are soft and somewhat pointy. im wondering what or why this happens?? is it just fat around the nipple or can it be something else, or do i just naturally have weird shaped nipples LOL? thanks for the replies!

----------


## Livinlean

Sounds like that could be Gyno if they're pointy and soft.. Better off posting a picture on here.

----------


## Gymrat45

I have been working out for three years. I started out on the fat side so I had man boobs. I had exactly what you are describing. Your nipple area is soft to the touch and a bit pointy. It just takes time. Keep lifting and it should over time take care of it's self. That is of course if it is not gyno. My nipples are still soft to the touch but my pecs have increased in size enough that it stretches the skin to make my nipples appear rounded with the pec.

----------


## mrMac

here are a few different angles but its not any good ones.

----------


## Gymrat45

Honestly that looks like gyno to me.

----------


## mrMac

hmm i've never noticed it until i started gaining weight. where would it come from? i dont feel any lumps or anything and its not painful either.

----------


## Gymrat45

I don't know if it is or not but gyno is caused by estrogen buildup. Click on the gyno link to find out more. It could just be fat also.

----------


## bigga4068

Ok don't take any offense to this cuz I'm not trying to be a Dick I'm just trying to answer your question. IMO you just have an underdeveloped chest. Everyones bodies are different and some people carry more muscle than others without any work, that's just genetics. Unfortunately I don't think genetics are on your side. Its cool alot of ppl don't have em just means your gonna have to work for everything you get.your on the right path your gaining weight and getting stronger but your just going to have to continue with it. It looks like the bottom part of your pec is developing slower so do more decline exercises. I don't think its gyno at all from looking and what your saying. Do some researching here or just anywhere for that matter on chest exercises and development. Also you may want to spend some time increasing your nutrition knowledge. I dunno how much knowledge you already have but regardless we can never have enough. Keep up the good work keep pushing yourself in the gym and increasing your knowledge and you will get there. Hope this helps.

----------

